# Cicero's Toy Box



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"THANK YOU, JULIE"
Daddy made me a new toy box....but you made it special. 

View attachment 24029


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:nice work:clap2:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cicero looks very proud of his new toy box....as he should it is gorgeous.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Lucky Cicero.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I WANT ONE!!!!! Dale you lucky girl, did you use your ornament on the box or did you send that out to Julie to paint?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Leeann, It's an ornament Julie made and DH glued it on with wood glue. I also think it would be great to make a pillow for it and he could use it for a bed. Cicero gave me that idea when he hopped in the empty box.!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I love it. My boys are very jealous!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dale that is such a great idea. I have my ornaments on my mantel right now, I just could not put them away with my X-mas stuff I love them so much. I like the idea of a bed my only fear would be Riley is such a chewer I would be afraid he would decide to chew on it when I was not looking.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a great idea! Mine are on my wall so they are safe.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Thhat is a beautiful toy box. I would love to have one like that for Murphy Moe!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a cool toy box. I'm going to have to show this to hubby.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is just TOO cute!! I love it! Great job, Dale's DH (Ronnie, right?). Julie's ornament is perfect for the toy box! Cicero, you have every right to look proud.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Perfect! Cicero looks quite pleased!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I love the picture of the toy box AND the picture of Cicero! 
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great idea Dale! I have mine the same place Leeann does cause I didn't want to put them away. I love the idea of attaching them to something permanent that stays out though.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Cicero is very handsome posing with his new toy box!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

The toy box is definitely adorable!!
and the Cicero next to it too!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That is beautiful, Dale! 

I can see Cicero's daddy is quite smitten with him!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is a really neat toy box. Daddy did a beautiful job. I love Julie's Hav, was Cicero the model? It would look pristine forever with Smarty, then Galen the piranha would have her little teeth all over it. Buddy said Galen would destroy an anvil.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dale, that's such a cute toy box. I like the idea of a bed in it too. Cicero is so lucky to have such doting mom and dad!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments. Yes, Ronnie is nuts about his sweetie pie. It warms my heart to see a non-dog person change into mush and totally spoil our little furboy. I've always known the love of a pet and I'm so glad that Cicero has drawn Ronnie into the circle. My daughter ask, "Did Daddy ever make us a toy box?" uh, no...lol

Yes, Sandi ~ Julie painted the wooden ornament from a picture of Cicero. That lady has a lot of talent. Cicero is not a chewer so I don't expect any teeth marks....but my kids left teeth marks all around the baby bed...lol...and I treasure it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is really cute Dale.....I love Ronnie's handiwork!:clap2: Great job!:clap2:

You know--the size is just perfect isn't it? From seeing Cicero by it,it looks just the perfect size for his toys and easy access for him. I love it!

:kiss: Give Cicero kisses from me!:kiss:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful and low for Cicero to get all his toys! I love it!


----------

